# Some pics of my fish



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

few pics of my 265gal. and my rhom


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

badass


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome Redbelly set-up you got there - very spaceous








How many Reds do you keep in there?

And how big is that Rhom - he's a beast


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

that red belly tank is awesome, lucky fish indeed


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for letting me look after your beast marco.... I hope you dont want him back though lol....

j/k this fish is awesome.... pushing around 11" now


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good


----------



## steve2 (Dec 23, 2003)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Great looking fish.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

That red tank looks just awesome Marco









Your rhom have beautiful red eyes


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

thats a tight tank


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

great looking tank you got there


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

right now the 7 footer has three 10"-11" reds in it. and one 6" cariba. on tuseday pedro is sending me a rediculas amount of piraya, so the tank will be pretty full.

R0d1mus is looking after the rhom, cause i just sold his tank :rasp: . so i have to sell my 23 redbellys from the 90 gal, hes borrowing my Rhom untill then.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

ooooh, nice rhom! how big is that mofo?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

10-11"


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

marco said:


> R0d1mus is looking after the rhom, cause i just sold his tank :rasp: . so i have to sell my 23 redbellys from the 90 gal, hes borrowing my Rhom untill then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its r0d1mus...not R0d1mus








lol


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Great looking rhom u got there Marco!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you can kinda see the bling bling i got going on under the tank (20gal) . also, the tank has steel framing all around it and one steel brace down the middle. so its a pretty strong tank









its also in the main room in my house.lol

tank is 84"long x 24"wide x 31high"


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

that tank sounds awesome, I wish I had floors that can handle that weight!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

BTW, python glass cleaner sucks. no one buy it


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if you look close, you can see the front end of r0d1mus's sunfire in the tank reflection. hehe


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

THATS BAD ASS


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow nice collection you got Marco!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i hate seeing nice rhom pics!!! i want one so bad


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow nice collection you got Marco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ABB-33


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow thats a nice tank. Sweat rhom as well


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats Marco. You have a wicked set up and a awesome Rhom


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice collection bro.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great tank you have there. cant wait to see it with piraya in it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice looking tanks and fish.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

That rhom is a BEAST








love the setup too


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sweet Ass Rhom!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice looking setup Marco.
Good Job


----------

